# Lightweight Batteries



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone have any recomendations for lightweight batteries?? I may have to go to a 24v setup for my trolling motor but want to keep everything as light as possible.. I've been looking at Braille and Odyssey.. I looked at lithium batteries but man those things are expensive


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You want a lithium battery. Be prepared to pay a premium. 

http://www.voltphreaks.com

VPH 900
[VPH900] $1,240.00

Weight 6.75lbs


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> You want a lithium battery. Be prepared to pay a premium.
> 
> http://www.voltphreaks.com
> 
> ...


yea those things are crazy expensive. I'd rather just lose weight ;D


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

For starter batteries(electric start/power tilt/bilge pump) I have an Odyssey 625 series, weighs in around 12lbs., about 100usd on Ebay.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> For starter batteries(electric start/power tilt/bilge pump) I have an Odyssey 625 series, weighs in around 12lbs., about 100usd on Ebay.


oh cool, I was going to see which one I would need for starter, etc... So I could get 3 of the Odyssey 625's (2 for the trolling motor) and one for the engine?? Since they are so light should I get a dual battery setup for the engine??


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Whatever batteries you buy, remember two things about them.... They're actually designed for different chores (and the battery you want as a starting battery isn't the battery you want as a trolling motor battery -for those you want a deep cycle battery meant to be fully charged then fully discharged over and over...). The second item to keep in mind is that different motors (and different motor sizes) have definite battery needs (make sure your new starting battery, whatever is can meet the cranking amps needed for that motor....). Hope this helps, post up whatever you finally decide on installing....


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Whatever batteries you buy, remember two things about them.... They're actually designed for different chores (and the battery you want as a starting battery isn't the battery you want as a trolling motor battery -for those you want a deep cycle battery meant to be fully charged then fully discharged over and over...).  The second item to keep in mind is that different motors (and different motor sizes) have definite battery needs (make sure your new starting battery, whatever is can meet the cranking amps needed for that motor....).  Hope this helps, post up whatever you finally decide on installing....


Perfect, thank you for that. Now I just need to do some reading up since I'm an idiot when it comes to electronics and volts and stuff


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The first rule (and just plain basic principle) for 12 volt circuits (or systems)... is that your power has to complete a circle to work. In other words you need power (positive side) to whatever item that needs it - and it has to make it all the way back (ground side) to the negative side of your battery or power source.. Any switches are just means to break the circle, and fuses at some point are there to make sure your power doesn't exceed a certain point (amp rating).

Whenever you have a problem with a 12volt system, take a close look at every junction since that's where you'll usually find your trouble.... At least that's this amateur's approach to keeping things running....


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> For starter batteries(electric start/power tilt/bilge pump) I have an Odyssey 625 series, weighs in around 12lbs., about 100usd on Ebay.


How do you secure your battery? The odyssey website says they do not make a bracket for that battery.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think there are some tie downs and trays you can get for them...

http://www.odysseybatteries.com/accessories.htm


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Bought a U1 battery box and put a liner of pool noodle(cut to fit) to snug the almost perfect fit Odyssey battery. I put a bungee around the battery box and secure both bungee ends to the factory cut holes in the rear bench seat of my LT 25. You could easily 5200 the box down as it comes with straps and side brackets for securing.
I have never tried to upload pics to this site so I do not have any available to post.
Mike


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > For starter batteries(electric start/power tilt/bilge pump) I have an Odyssey 625 series, weighs in around 12lbs., about 100usd on Ebay.
> 
> 
> How do you secure your battery? The odyssey website says they do not make a bracket for that battery.


Theres a few companys that make some brackets out of anodized billet aluminum for that battery.
I had one in my mustang, i think the bracket was $160


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendations for what size odyssey battery to use for a 12 volt trolling motor. Usually the bigger the deep cycle the better but I am trying to keep the weight to a minimum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a boat manufacturer tell me he uses scooter batteries. They are half the size half the cost and will last the whole day.


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

> Does anyone have any recommendations for what size odyssey battery to use for a 12 volt trolling motor. Usually the bigger the deep cycle the better but I am trying to keep the weight to a minimum.


dunno if you've alreadygot ur batteries but my opinion is not skimp on the trolling motor batteries when it comes to size...  there is nothing worse than loosing power part way through the day.  i would look to cut weight by not mounting an onboard chargerjust add a quick connect so you can plug the charger in when you get home.  also contact ur hull manufacturer and ask how much weight per inch of dispersment for the hull (i think thats what its called) they should be able to tell you.  its usually something like 1" for every so many lbs or somethin like that... but you might find you dont have to be so worried about the weight of ur batteries as much as you think.  

im located in sc near myrtle beach we'll have to get together sometime and strecth some lines


----------

